# Smallmouth in the AuSable?



## bmfa (Aug 13, 2003)

Last year I saw a part of a Michigan Outdoors show where they we're on the AuSable fishing for smallies. I fish the upper river in Grayling for trout, but was curious how far down river do I have to hit to find some smallies? (catch and release). I know there are some in the Mio Pond, but that seems to be a hit and miss. I would like to find them in current situations. And if wading or by boat (16' Smokercraft)? Thanks for any info.
The brown drakes are hatching on the upper.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Foot Pond is usually pretty good for smallies, actually a little up river from the pond is excellent. Foot dam to the mouth is decent too, usually chase em with flies there.


----------



## jim84 (Mar 14, 2005)

some fish in cook pond, also can be good below foot dam all the way to the big lake. some small fish ive caught them up to 4 plus lbs. fun to get them any size. just starting to get them.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

The lower river is full of smallies, anywhere from Whirlpool to the mouth. Yesterday the river was alive with minnows jumping to try to get away from bass and swirls on the surface from the predators. Also lots of Sheephead at the river mouth, they put up quite a fight on light tackle. The Mayflies should be hatching soon.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There are a lot of Smallies in the Ausable from Foote dam down to the mouth, and some large fish, too. I saw one this Spring that probably was 25 inches long! It is hard to boat fish for the big fish, as they spook very easily. But you can catch all the crayfish you want in the river, and they make great bait. I have to think that with Kings and Steelhead hatching, that small minnow imitations would work well right now.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I have caught a ton of smallies below the Loud over the years. Some nice ones to boot!


----------



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

I have had some great days fishing for smallies downstream of Foote Dam. Just work the channel, I used a ultra light rig, small splitshot and a small piece of worm, every cast, every cast a smally. I fished the holes behind the gravel beds.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

The whole system from MIO Dam to the Mouth has em'. All the major backwater ponds-Cook, Loud, Foote, 5 Channels,etc... can be very good fishing, Foote offering probably the best IMO.

If your looking for current related fish look just below the dams for a 1/2 mile-1 mile or do some homework below Alcona.


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Years back I hammered them after portaging Alcona Dam, the first 1/2 hour we hammered them non-stop, but continued to pick them up consistantly all the way to Loud utilizing #2 Mepps spinners. We were not dragging a chain or anything and we were in an overloaded canoe (we were on a 3 day float from Mio) so we moved through fairly quickly, if we would have known the Smallie action was going to be like that we would have been a little more prepared.


----------

